# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  میخوام مدرک icdl بگیرم ولی نمیدونم چجوری

## dreamland1343

*سلام

میخوام مدرک icdl بگیرم 

کتابش چی هست مورد تایید باشه؟
انتشارات دیباگران خوبه؟

میتونم خودم بخونم و برم امتحان بدم؟
 یا باید برم کلاس و ...؟
وقت امتحاناتش کی هست و کجاست؟

لطفا کسایی که تازه مدرک icdl گرفتن راهنمایی کنن

مرسی
*

----------


## mojtaba20

من به جا همه اعضای خونوادم مدرکشو گرفتم (3تا)درجه 2میخوای یا یک؟خودت که میتونی بخونی اسونه ولی فک کنم فنی حرفه ای گیر میده باید حتما کلاسشو بری..وقت امتحانشم برو از اموزشگاهتون بپرس ...

----------


## dreamland1343

> من به جا همه اعضای خونوادم مدرکشو گرفتم (3تا)درجه 2میخوای یا یک؟خودت که میتونی بخونی اسونه ولی فک کنم فنی حرفه ای گیر میده باید حتما کلاسشو بری..وقت امتحانشم برو از اموزشگاهتون بپرس ...



همه 7مهارت رو میخوام بگیرم هم سطح یک هم سطح دو
اموزشگاه نمیشناسم که باید معرفی کنید بهم
یه توضیح بده امتحانش چجوریه؟ تستی؟ تشریحی؟ عملی؟
یه چند خط حوصله کن واسم بنویس جای دوری نمیره دادا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mojtaba20

امزشگاشو خودت بگرد پیدا کن چون همشهری نیستیم....امتحان تستیش سخته ولی با تقلب هم میشه قبول شد عملیش که خیلی اسونه باید نمرت بالای 70 باشه ...یه برگه بهت میدن هر کدوم از سوالا رو که به صورت عملی انجام دادی مراقبو صدا میزنی میاد نگاش میکنه اگه درست بود پشت همون برگه سوالا تیک میزنه واست که این تیکو خودت هم میتونی بزنی ولی باید حواست خیلی جمع باشه که نفهمن :Yahoo (16):

----------


## dreamland1343

> امزشگاشو خودت بگرد پیدا کن چون همشهری نیستیم....امتحان تستیش سخته ولی با تقلب هم میشه قبول شد عملیش که خیلی اسونه باید نمرت بالای 70 باشه ...یه برگه بهت میدن هر کدوم از سوالا رو که به صورت عملی انجام دادی مراقبو صدا میزنی میاد نگاش میکنه اگه درست بود پشت همون برگه سوالا تیک میزنه واست که این تیکو خودت هم میتونی بزنی ولی باید حواست خیلی جمع باشه که نفهمن


کتابهای سطح یک و دو انتشارات دیباگران خوبه؟
سوالای عملیش مثلا چیاست؟ یه مثال بزن بابا جان :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mojtaba20

نمیدونم کتابش یادم نی مال کدوم انتشارات بود......سوالاشم خیلی ابتدایین نمونشو تو اینترنت پیدا کن

----------


## dreamland1343

> نمیدونم کتابش یادم نی مال کدوم انتشارات بود......سوالاشم خیلی ابتدایین نمونشو تو اینترنت پیدا کن


نمونه سوالای تستیش تو اینترنت هست
ولی نمونه سوال عملی نیست
 شما که ازمونشو دادی 3بار باید بهم بگی
زود باش منتظرما

----------


## hero93

> نمونه سوالای تستیش تو اینترنت هست
> ولی نمونه سوال عملی نیست
>  شما که ازمونشو دادی 3بار باید بهم بگی
> زود باش منتظرما




نمونه سوال عملیش میگه مثلا یه ایمیل با متن ..... بنویسید و سپس یه کپی از ان را به ادرس مثلا ali123@gmail.com ارسال کنید

یا میگه یه پوشه به دلخواه ایجاد کرده و سپس محتویات ان را بر اساس تاریخ منظم کنید
به همین سادگی به همین خوشمزگی
 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## dreamland1343

> نمونه سوال عملیش میگه مثلا یه ایمیل با متن ..... بنویسید و سپس یه کپی از ان را به ادرس مثلا ali123@gmail.com ارسال کنید
> 
> یا میگه یه پوشه به دلخواه ایجاد کرده و سپس محتویات ان را بر اساس تاریخ منظم کنید
> به همین سادگی به همین خوشمزگی


ازمونهای جدید بر اساس ویندوز 8 هستش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hero93

معمولا بر اساس جدیدترین ورژن ویندوزه حالا یا 8 یا 7

----------


## dreamland1343

> معمولا بر اساس جدیدترین ورژن ویندوزه حالا یا 8 یا 7


شما خودت ازمونشو دادی؟ به دردت خورده؟

----------


## hero93

> شما خودت ازمونشو دادی؟ به دردت خورده؟


اره مال من درجه 2 بود یادش بخیر با اینکه هر سال 20 تا سوال می دادند برای تئوری اما سال 90اون سالی که من امتحان دادم 40 تا دادند با این وجود من اول شدم درمورد کاربرد هم که اره من که فعلا دارم درس می خونم برای استفاده شخصی از کامپیوتر خیلی برای کار هم که الان همه جا زده آشنا به امور کامپیوتر

----------


## dreamland1343

> اره مال من درجه 2 بود یادش بخیر با اینکه هر سال 20 تا سوال می دادند برای تئوری اما سال 90اون سالی که من امتحان دادم 40 تا دادند با این وجود من اول شدم درمورد کاربرد هم که اره من که فعلا دارم درس می خونم برای استفاده شخصی از کامپیوتر خیلی برای کار هم که الان همه جا زده آشنا به امور کامپیوتر


خوب شد این درجه2 رو گفتی
مراحل ازمون به چه شکله؟ اول درجه 1 یا 2 ؟ عملی یا تستی؟
به چه ترتیبی هستش؟ با چه فاصله زمانی؟

----------


## hero93

> خوب شد این درجه2 رو گفتی
> مراحل ازمون به چه شکله؟ اول درجه 1 یا 2 ؟ عملی یا تستی؟
> به چه ترتیبی هستش؟ با چه فاصله زمانی؟


ببین اینکه درجه 1یا 2 باشه فکر نکنم ترتیبی داشته باشه درجه 2 مقدمات کامپیوتر و آموزش های کلی کامپیوتر درجه 1 آموزش 7 نرم افزار کاربردی ,... word ,excel,access اما عملی و تستی ترتیب داره اول تستی بعد عملی با یک فاصله زمانی حدود 1 ماه اونم باید هر جا ثبت نام میکنی بپرسی معولا اول درجه 2 میگیرن بعد درجه 1 اما فکر نکنم ترتیب درجه 1و2 اجباری باشه شاید یکی قوی باشه فقط 1 بخواد

----------


## Padsam

سلام من خودم چند سال پيش از بنياد ICDL ايران مدركم رو گرفتم و خواهرم هم چند سال پيش از فني حرفه اي گرفت . 
شما اول بايد مشخص كنيد كه از كجا ميخواين مدركتون بگيريد . 
گذروندن كلاس اجباري نيست نه براي فني حرفه اي و نه براي بنياد .
تو سايت بنياد ICDL ايران برنامه آزمونهاش هست ميتونيد ببينيد و اگر نياز به كلاس داريد ، كلاس بگذرونيد . 
شما ميتونيد تو بنياد تمام مهارتها رو تو يك روز يا با فواصل زماني كه تو سايت مشخص ميشه بريد بديد . 
براي فني حرفه اي هم يه فواصل زماني مشخصي رو تعيين ميكنند كه به عنوان داوطلب آزاد ( ادواري ) بايد بريد امتحان بريد ولي از طريق آموزشگاه اگر بخوايد شركت كنيد ( آموزشگاه به فني حرفه اي معرفيتون كنه ) اين فواصل زماني كوتاهتره ، يعني اگر بخواين آزاد شركت كنيد بايد بيشتر منتظر بمونيد . فني حرفه اي يك روز آزمونهاي تستي و  يك روز هم آزمونهاي عملي رو يك جا ازتون ميگيره .
توي بنياد ICDL اگر يك مهارتي رو قبول نشديد ميتونيد همون رو دوباره انقدر امتحان بديد تا قبول شيد و بعد مدركتون رو بگيريد ( براي هر بار امتحان مجدد بايد يه هزينه اضافي بديد )  ولي تا جايي كه يادمه براي فني حرفه اي فقط يكبار شانس مجدد داريد .

بهترين منبع هم كتابهاي گام هستند كه هم مربي خواهرم واسه آزمون فني حرفه اي بهش معرفي كرده بود و هم تو سايت بنياد به عنوان منبع خوب معرفي شده ( من سطح يك و دو كامل و دو تا تمرينهاشو گرفتم خوب بودند )
گروه آ موزش مهارت - مجموعه كتابهای درسی ICDL XP

واسه ما كه اصلا سخت نگرفتن  و تقلب هم زياد ميدادن هم بنياد و هم فني حرفه اي ، راحت ميتونيد قبول شيد .  :Yahoo (4): 

اين هم سايت بنياد :
بنیاد icdl ایران

يه سري هم به سايت فني حرفه اي شهر خودتون بزنيد ، معمولا تو سايتهاشون آموزشگاههاي معتبر رو معرفي ميكنند .

موفق باشيد.

----------


## Padsam

قبل از اينكه كتاب بخريد هم حتما با جايي كه ميخوايد بريد امتحان بديد هماهنگ كنيد و نسخه نرم افزارهاشون رو بپرسيد و بعد كتابهاتون رو بخريد ، ممكنه نرم افزارهاشون آخرين نسخه نباشه .

----------


## rezagmi

اسمش گنده است باو
حیف نیس وقت آدم صرف گرفتن همچین چیز بی خودی بشه؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dreamland1343

> اسمش گنده است باو
> حیف نیس وقت آدم صرف گرفتن همچین چیز بی خودی بشه؟


* جدی ؟!؟!؟!!؟!!؟!؟!؟!؟ *

----------


## dreamland1343

> سلام من خودم چند سال پيش از بنياد ICDL ايران مدركم رو گرفتم و خواهرم هم چند سال پيش از فني حرفه اي گرفت . 
> شما اول بايد مشخص كنيد كه از كجا ميخواين مدركتون بگيريد . 
> گذروندن كلاس اجباري نيست نه براي فني حرفه اي و نه براي بنياد .
> تو سايت بنياد ICDL ايران برنامه آزمونهاش هست ميتونيد ببينيد و اگر نياز به كلاس داريد ، كلاس بگذرونيد . 
> شما ميتونيد تو بنياد تمام مهارتها رو تو يك روز يا با فواصل زماني كه تو سايت مشخص ميشه بريد بديد . 
> براي فني حرفه اي هم يه فواصل زماني مشخصي رو تعيين ميكنند كه به عنوان داوطلب آزاد ( ادواري ) بايد بريد امتحان بريد ولي از طريق آموزشگاه اگر بخوايد شركت كنيد ( آموزشگاه به فني حرفه اي معرفيتون كنه ) اين فواصل زماني كوتاهتره ، يعني اگر بخواين آزاد شركت كنيد بايد بيشتر منتظر بمونيد . فني حرفه اي يك روز آزمونهاي تستي و  يك روز هم آزمونهاي عملي رو يك جا ازتون ميگيره .
> توي بنياد ICDL اگر يك مهارتي رو قبول نشديد ميتونيد همون رو دوباره انقدر امتحان بديد تا قبول شيد و بعد مدركتون رو بگيريد ( براي هر بار امتحان مجدد بايد يه هزينه اضافي بديد )  ولي تا جايي كه يادمه براي فني حرفه اي فقط يكبار شانس مجدد داريد .
> 
> بهترين منبع هم كتابهاي گام هستند كه هم مربي خواهرم واسه آزمون فني حرفه اي بهش معرفي كرده بود و هم تو سايت بنياد به عنوان منبع خوب معرفي شده ( من سطح يك و دو كامل و دو تا تمرينهاشو گرفتم خوب بودند )
> ...


واقعا خیلی خوب راهنمایی کردی دستت درد نکنه

من نمیدونم کدوم بهتر و معتبرتره؟ بنیاد یا فنی حرفه ای؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

اين مدرک به درد ميخوره اگه اين تابستون بيکاريد بگيريد ولي اگه کنکور داريد نه.

----------


## dreamland1343

یکی از اساتید این فایل رو دانلود کنه و ببینه اموزشش کافیه واسه icdl 2  یا باید حتما کتابای حجیم بخرم؟
خلاصه مطالب و نکات فنی و حرفه ای Icdl2
و همچنین ببینید اموزش این صفحه واسه icdl 1 کافیه؟
آموزش کامپیوتر و سوال فنی و حرفه ای - خلاصه مطالب و نکات ICDL1 درجه یک (ورد ، اکسس و ..)

خیلی ممنون میشم مخصوصا دوستانی که تجربه دارن 
*hero93* 
*Padsam
**saeid_NRT*

----------


## dashmehdi

شما برو یه آموزشگاه بگو میخوای مدرک icdl درجه یک بگیرم، ثبت نامت میکنن، بعد بهت نمونه سوال میدن بخونی، احتمال 90 درصد از همون سوالها میاد. به همین سادگی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Padsam

هر دوشون معتبرند ، بنياد icdl ايران زير نظر بنياد جهاني icdl هست ، مدركي كه بهتون ميده به زبان انگليسيه و هزينه آزمون و مدركش خيلي بيشتر از فني حرفه ايه . فني حرفه اي هم زير نظر وزارت كاره و معتبره . 
من خودم مدرك انگليسيشو گرفتم ولي به نظر من زياد دنبال اعتبارش نباشيد  ، اين مدرك براي يه كار ساده كه ميخواين شروع كنيد به درد ميخوره ، مثلا تو يه شركتي تو يه رده متوسط استخدام بشين وگرنه واسه كسي كه مدرك دانشگاهيش رو گرفته و مدركهاي تخصصي مربوط به رشته خودش رو داره و مسلط به زبان و ... هست چندان كاربردي نداره و آش دهن سوزي نيست . 
به نظر من از توي اون لينكي كه دادم حداقل دو تا كتاب تمرينش رو بخريد و خودتون رو بسنجيد . اگه براتون سخت بود بعد كتاب آموزشش رو بخريد . واسه ما كه آزمون تستيش دقيقا سوالات كتاب تمرين بود . تو نت خيلي مطلب زياد هست راجع به سوالات فني و حرفه اي و تازه سردرگم ميشيد. اون دو تا كتاب جامع سطح يك و دو خوبن ، اما خب بازم مطلب اضافه زياد دارن ، اصل مطلبش رو بخونيد و خودتون رو زياد سردرگم نكنيد .

----------


## hero93

> یکی از اساتید این فایل رو دانلود کنه و ببینه اموزشش کافیه واسه icdl 2  یا باید حتما کتابای حجیم بخرم؟
> خلاصه مطالب و نکات فنی و حرفه ای Icdl2
> و همچنین ببینید اموزش این صفحه واسه icdl 1 کافیه؟
> آموزش کامپیوتر و سوال فنی و حرفه ای - خلاصه مطالب و نکات ICDL1 درجه یک (ورد ، اکسس و ..)
> 
> خیلی ممنون میشم مخصوصا دوستانی که تجربه دارن 
> *hero93* 
> *Padsam
> **saeid_NRT*



من دانلودش کردم خلاصه lcdl2 حدود 90 درصد مطالب مهم پوشش داده تا جایی که من یادم می یاد تقریبا تمام سوالات میشه جواب داده البته یه سوال از بخش ایمیل تو زمان ما داده بودند که تو این خلاصه نبود اون icdl1 هم چیزی حدود 70-60 درصد تو درجه 1 کلیات به فهم بهتر کمک میکنه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## T!G3R

سلام داداش منم مدرک ICDL1-2 دارما سوالی چیزی داشتی در خدمتیم  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## T!G3R

داداش والا ما رفتیم تو کلاس این کتابو بهمون دادن :  حالا این برای درجه 2 هستش که برای ویندوز هستش و برای درجه ی یک برای نرم افزار های افیس هستش اونم جلدش همین شکلیه فقط روش عکس ورد و پاورپوینت و دیگر نرم افزار های افیس روگذاشتن و روش نوشتن ICDLدرجه 1و کتاب خیلی خوب و پر محتواییه همه چی رو توضیح داده
موفق باشی عزیز
بای :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Dr.GajaR

> *سلام
> 
> میخوام مدرک icdl بگیرم 
> 
> کتابش چی هست مورد تایید باشه؟
> انتشارات دیباگران خوبه؟
> 
> میتونم خودم بخونم و برم امتحان بدم؟
>  یا باید برم کلاس و ...؟
> ...


من وقتی 12 سالم بود مدرک icdl 1 گرفتم و تو 13سالگی  icdl 2 رو گرفتم 
واس 1 میتونی از رو کتاب بخونی بعد امتحان بدی اما 2 یه نمه مشکله ک فقط به کتاب اکتفا کنی 
من واس هر کلاس رفتم

----------

